# Question about USB flash card reader............

## FINITE

I was wondering what file system to set up fstab with so that I can mount my card reader. I have read here that someone else used vfat. Is that the standard file system to use? I want to make sure before I recompile my kernel with support for vfat. I have this line in fstab (comented for now)  so I will be able to mount.

```
 /dev/sda1        /mnt/flash      vfat          users/ro     00
```

Is this ok? Thanks for any help.

----------

## alec

There's a section in USB in the kernel config for flash readers. It has drivers for several models.

----------

## FINITE

I checked in the kernel in that section (already have usb mass storage support compiled in). Sandisk support is there for smart media and then there is Lexar. When I check the KDE control panel under information and then usb I have "CF Media-Shuttle" listed there,  but in SCSI "Lexar AT Model: A Flash" is listed. Not sure what that means if anything really. I would venture to guess since I have the device listed in the control center that its already recognized and ready to work accept that I don't have a file system compiled into the kernel for it. Not sure what file system to use realy. So that is where things stand with this. I'd really like to get it working but don't wont to just go willy nilly and compile support for a file system that may or may not be right for this application. Thanks.

PS: The manufacure of the card is PNY if that helps anyone that can help me.

----------

## alec

If you're looking for file system, since it's from Windows the card probably either is running FAT32 or FAT32, and in either case you should definitily compile vfat support :)

----------

## FINITE

Thanks.

----------

## FINITE

Well I got it working. The bad part is alsa having to be re ./configured etc.. Thanks again for the info on this. Just wan't sure what filesystem to enable for the cards. Time to re-install alsa-driver. Later.

----------

